# Which meet to go to?!?



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ok im just going to post a poll to which meet would all of you be interested in going to.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *ok im just going to post a poll to which meet would all of you be interested in going to. *


Go to all


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree with Ry Ry....should have added a few more options


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Remind me when and where all the meets take place.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sticky*

Check the Sticky.


----------

